# Malvern Show



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anybody tell me what the ground is like at the show, especially on the day visitors car park. We are on a site in Worcester at the moment, just got up to a glorious morning and hope to attend the show for the day but do not really want to get bogged down in a muddy field. Also footwear of the day? do we need the wellies?
If anyone at the show can help it would be appreciated
Regards Paul


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Not to worry, we are here now and the car park field seems quite firm and don't think wellies will be needed.
Regards Paul


----------

